# Piranha Species?



## Lambo (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi guys please temme the species of the piranha in my tank..


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Looks like a beat up Maculatus.


----------



## addicted216 (Sep 30, 2011)

holy crap! what the hell happened to him!looks like fish food to me, looks like he was a red at one time until he got bit by a zombie,now hes infected!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome, look like redbellies. Pygocentrus nattereri.


----------



## Piranhanutz (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks like a red belly to me as well


----------



## Lester (Aug 2, 2012)

red belly


----------



## Lambo (Sep 21, 2012)

addicted216 said:


> holy crap! what the hell happened to him!looks like fish food to me, looks like he was a red at one time until he got bit by a zombie,now hes infected!


He was terribly chased and bit by two of his tank mates.. Thats why such a pathetic condition. and one eye ripped off by them..


----------



## Piranhanutz (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks like its fins are burnt and color faded from ammonia poisoning


----------



## GreenPiranha (Feb 21, 2013)

RBP


----------

